# Camelbak Antidote hose o-ring



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello,
The o-ring at the bottom of my removable hose on my Camelbak Antidote bladder got crushed.

Anybody can measure its size for me?


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

I think it was a # 6 on my Mule. Go to Home Despot and try them.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

You can also go to their webpage and I think it was under the warranty tab, there you can request new ones since they are bad so often.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

go submit a warranty claim. they will send you a bag of them for free. They sent me a spare bite valve, bag of o-rings, and completely new hose when my bite valve started leaking on my new-ish camelbak (less than a year old).


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply but thanks guys!


----------

